# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ελληνικά Αμφίπλωρα >  Αγία Βαρβάρα [Agia Varvara]

## pantelis2009

To Αγία Βαρβάρα εχθές το απόγευμα, να πλησιάζει στο Πέραμα. Χαρισμένη για CORFU, T.S.S. APOLLON, Thanasis89,& Highspeed 3ΑΓ. ΒΑΡΒΑΡΑ 02 24-02-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ: γνωρίζει κανείς, παντοφλάς ή αμφίπλωρος να μου πεί......... αν υπάρχει στη Σαλαμίνα παντόφλα που μετασκευάστηκε σε αμφίπλωρο; με αποδείξεις, όχι να τα πάρουμε ένα-ένα για να βρεθεί. Περιμένω απαντήσεις, τεκμηριωμένες. :Wink:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Thanasis89

Παντελή το μετασκευασμένο μονόπλωρο σε αμφίπλωρο είναι το Αγία Βαρβάρα αν έχεις ακουστά. Το μοναδικό στην Ελλάδα νομίζω.

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλησπέρα σε όλους τους φίλους του θέματος. Κατ' αρχήν να πω συγχαριτήρια στους πλοιοκτήτες του πλοίου, που αντί να το πουλήσουν το μετασκεύασαν σε ένα ωραίο και αξιόπλοο αμφίπλωρο. Είναι το πρώτο και μοναδικό πλοίο που απο παντόφλα έγινε αμφίπλωρο. Η μετατροπή του έγινε στο ναυπηγείο Θεοδορόπουλου στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνος τον Ιανουάριο του 2006. Οι φωτο δεν είναι ψηφιακές, οπότε μην περιμένετε καλή ανάλυση. χαρισμένες στους: CORFU, Thanasis89, BEN BRUCE, LEO, polykas,Nissos Mykonos, Dimitris T, NAXOS, & manoubras 33ΑΓ. ΒΑΡΒΑΡΑ 01.jpg

ΑΓ. ΒΑΡΒΑΡΑ 04.jpg

ΑΓ. ΒΑΡΒΑΡΑ 05.jpg

ΑΓ. ΒΑΡΒΑΡΑ 06.jpg

ΑΓ. ΒΑΡΒΑΡΑ 08.jpg

----------


## leo85

Παντελη ετσι ηταν το Αγια Βαρβαρα?

----------


## pantelis2009

καλωσόρυσες Leo85 στο Nautilia. Ναι φίλε μου έτσι ήταν τον Ιανουάριο του 2006 όταν άρχισε η μεταμόρφωση του.

----------


## JIMMARG75

> καλωσόρυσες Leo85 στο Nautilia. Ναι φίλε μου έτσι ήταν τον Ιανουάριο του 2006 όταν άρχισε η μεταμόρφωση του.


 Παντελή θα ήθελα,αν γίνεται,1ον το ΑΓ.ΒΑΡΒΑΡΑ στην αρχική του μορφή και 2ον το αμφίπλωρο ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ.Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Leo

Για τον pantelis2009 και όλα τα παιδιά που αγαπούν τις παντοφλάρες της γραμμής.
DSCN9859agvarvara.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αγία Βαρβάρα σε ένα δρομολόγειο του στις 26/10/2010.
Χαρισμένες σε silver23, Thanasis89, panagiotis78, Tasos@@@, Φανούλα, Ιθάκη, T.S.S APOLLON, BEN BRUCE, LEO, JIMMARG75, leo85, laz94, joyrider, IONIAN STAR, GiorgosVitz, noulos, AΔΡΟΣ, CORFU και όλους τους φίλους των αμφίπλωρων.:wink::razz:


ΑΓΙΑ ΒΑΡΒΑΡΑ 02 26-10-2010.jpg

ΑΓΙΑ ΒΑΡΒΑΡΑ 03 26-10-2010.jpg

----------


## IONIAN STAR

> Το Αγία Βαρβάρα σε ένα δρομολόγειο του στις 26/10/2010.
> Χαρισμένες σε silver23, Thanasis89, panagiotis78, Tasos@@@, Φανούλα, Ιθάκη, T.S.S APOLLON, BEN BRUCE, LEO, JIMMARG75, leo85, laz94, joyrider, IONIAN STAR, GiorgosVitz, noulos, AΔΡΟΣ, CORFU και όλους τους φίλους των αμφίπλωρων.:wink::razz:
> 
> 
> ΑΓΙΑ ΒΑΡΒΑΡΑ 02 26-10-2010.jpg
> 
> ΑΓΙΑ ΒΑΡΒΑΡΑ 03 26-10-2010.jpg


 Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου για την αφιέρωση !!! Υπέροχες φότο !!  :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

Να δούμε το Αγ. Βαρβάρα φωτογραφημένο απο το Καματερό στις 26/10/2010. χαρισμένες στους προαναφερθέντες και στο φίλο Appia_1978 :Wink:  :Razz: .

ΑΓΙΑ ΒΑΡΒΑΡΑ 06 26-10-2010.jpg

ΑΓΙΑ ΒΑΡΒΑΡΑ 07 26-10-2010.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Merci, Παντελή  :Wink: 




> Να δούμε το Αγ. Βαρβάρα φωτογραφημένο απο το Καματερό στις 26/10/2010. χαρισμένες στους προαναφερθέντες και στο φίλο Appia_1978.
> 
> ΑΓΙΑ ΒΑΡΒΑΡΑ 06 26-10-2010.jpg
> 
> ΑΓΙΑ ΒΑΡΒΑΡΑ 07 26-10-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αγία Βαρβάρα στις 26/10/2010 σε ένα ακόμη δρομολόγιο του. 
Χαρισμένες σε silver23, Thanasis89, panagiotis78, Tasos@@@, Φανούλα, Ιθάκη, T.S.S APOLLON, BEN BRUCE, LEO, JIMMARG75, leo85, laz94, joyrider, IONIAN STAR, GiorgosVitz, noulos, AΔΡΟΣ, CORFU, Appia_1978  και όλους τους φίλους των αμφίπλωρων :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

ΑΓΙΑ ΒΑΡΒΑΡΑ 08 26-10-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Χρόνια πολλά στη Βαρβάρα, το πλοίο Αγία Βαρβάρα και το πλήρωμα του.
Πάντα καλοτάξιδο :Wink:  Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους.

ΑΓ. ΒΑΡΒΑΡΑ 02 27-02-2010.jpg
Αγία Βαρβάρα.....27/02/2010.

----------


## Apostolos

Ας φτιάξουν 4 εξατμίσεις ψηλά επιτέλους, ειναι εντελώς παράλογο να επενδύεις τόσο χρήμα για ένα πλοίο και να το βλέπεις μαυρισμένο απο τα μπουριά στις πάντες!

----------


## Leo

Θα συμφωνήσω με το σχόλιο του Απόστολου και αυτό δεν αφορά το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο μόνο, αλλά και όλα τα ανοικτά χρώματα. Μια καλή λύση έχω δει στην Γλυκοφυλούσσα ΙΙΙ που έχουν βάψει σκούρο μπλε την περιοχή. Θέλω ακόμη να πώ ότι δεν θα είμουνα σύμφωνος με την ανύψωση μπουριών γιατί από αυτά που έχω δει σε μερικές παντόφλες την Βενετίας, δεν μου αρέσουν καθόλου. Σίγουρα κάποια άλλη λύση υπάρχει αλλά ποια?

----------


## CORFU

για σκεφτητε λιγο την λυση Ανω Χωρα ΙΙ

----------


## Leo

> για σκεφτητε λιγο την λυση Ανω Χωρα ΙΙ



Ο φίλος CORFU είπε *αυτό* και εγώ συμφωνώ μαζί του. Αξιοπρεπής η λύση κατά την γνώμη μου, ελπίζω όχι πολύ δαπανηρή.

----------


## pantelis2009

Δαπανηρή δεν νομίζω να είναι Leo, αλλά στο ¶νω Χώρα ΙΙ το Π είναι ψηλά και η κάπνα φεύγει, ενώ στης Σαλαμίνας η υπερκατασκευή είναι πιο ψηλά και την κάπνα θα την τρώει ο επιβάτης :Wink: . Συμφωνείς????

----------


## Leo

Μα είναι οφθαλμοφανές, δεν μπορώ να το αμφισβητήσω αυτό Παντελή. Έχεις δίκιο.

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Μια φοτο του Αγ.Βαρβαρα αφιερωμενη στους pantelis2009,gamemaniac και σε ολους τους φιλους του πλοιου !!!!!  :Cool: 
IMG_2187.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε μου :Wink: .

----------


## GameManiacGR

Ευχαριστώ!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αγ. Βαρβάρα στις 09/01/2011 την ώρα που πλησιάζει στα Παλούκια.
Χαρισμένη σε IONIAN STAR, Leo, GameManiacGR, CORFU και όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

ΑΓΙΑ ΒΑΡΒΑΡΑ 39 09-01-2011.jpg

----------


## GameManiacGR

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Παντελή!

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλημέρα σε όλους τους φίλους και Χρόνια Πολλά στις εορτάζουσες. Καλά ταξίδια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.
Σαλαμίνα 16/11/2011.

ΑΓΙΑ ΒΑΡΒΑΡΑ 41 16-11-2011.jpg

----------


## mike.giann

καθε φορα που το εβλεπα, παντα προσπαθουσα να εντοπισω ποια ηταν η πλωρη και ποια η πρυμνη του οταν ηταν παντοφλα! και ποτε δεν τα καταφερνα!
μεχρι που στις φωτο της 1ης σελιδας προσεξα που εχει τις τουαλετες.....

----------


## geo1981

ΚΑΛΙΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΜΑΘΑΙΝΟΥΜΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΝΗΣΙ ΤΗΣ ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑΣ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΑΓΙΑ ΒΑΡΒΑΡΑ ΕΡΧΕΤΑΙ ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΘΕΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΝΤΟΚΡΑΤΩΡ.....ΑΚΟΥΓΕΤΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΠΑΝΤΟΦΛΑ ΤΟΥ 1996 Η ΜΟΝΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΓΙΝΕ ΤΟΤΕ ΗΤΑΝ ΑΥΤΗ ΑΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΣΤΩ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΡΧΕΤΑΙ ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΤΟ ΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΛΥΘΕΙ ΚΑΙ Ο ΓΡΙΦΟΣ
 :Distrust:

----------


## pantelis2009

Στην πολυτάραχη ζωή του Αγία Βαρβάρα να προσθέσουμε ότι μαζί με το Θεοχάρης Λ, είχε κάνει τροφοδοσία στο USS ENTERPRISE όταν στις  28-03-2012 είχε έλθει στον κόλπο του Φαλήρου. Εδώ φωτογραφημένα απο την Κυνόσουρα.

USS ENTERPRISE 01 28-03-2012.jpg

----------


## JIMMARG75

> Στην πολυτάραχη ζωή του Αγία Βαρβάρα να προσθέσουμε ότι μαζί με το Θεοχάρης Λ, είχε κάνει τροφοδοσία στο USS ENTERPRISE όταν στις  28-03-2012 είχε έλθει στον κόλπο του Φαλήρου. Εδώ φωτογραφημένα απο την Κυνόσουρα.
> 
> USS ENTERPRISE 01 28-03-2012.jpg


Παντελή φοβερή φώτογραφία.

----------


## CORFU

ειχε φαει πολυ koσμοs φαγητο απο το USS

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το μοναδικό μονόπλωρο.....που έγινε αμφίπλωρο, δεμένο στις 12/04 στο Ρίο. Για όλους τους φίλους του.

ΑΓΙΑ ΒΑΡΒΑΡΑ 52 12-04-2013.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Και το Αγία Βαρβάρα ξεκίνησε απο το Ρίο με κατεύθυνση τη Σαλαμίνα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αγία Βαρβάρα έφυγε απο Σαλαμίνα, πέρασε τη Λυκοποριά και πηγαίνει για Ρίο. Καλή συνέχεια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.

----------


## Trakman

Η Αγία Βαρβάρα στο Ρίο.

Trakakis_IMG_6138.jpg

----------


## nikos.man

> Η Αγία Βαρβάρα στο Ρίο.
> 
> Trakakis_IMG_6138.jpg


Πανέμορφη φώτο,μπράβο trakman!!!

----------


## karavofanatikos

To πλοίο έχει ξεκινήσει από χθες απ' το Ρίο κι αυτή την ώρα περιμένει να τελειώσει το traffic του Ισθμού και να περάσει απ' τον Κορινθιακό στο Σαρωνικό κόλπο με τελικό προορισμό τη Σαλαμίνα, όπου και θα αναλάβει δρομολόγια Πέραμα-Παλούκια.

----------


## leo85

Λογικά πρέπει να κάνει και κάποιον δεξαμενισμό,πριν πιάσει δρομολόγια.

----------


## leo85

Χρόνια Πολλά στο πλοίο και στο πλήρωμα του, με καλά ταξίδια και καλές θάλασσες .

ΑΓΙΑ ΒΑΡΒΑΡΑ 22-10-2012.gif

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το πλοίο έχει φτάσει στο ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη στο Πέραμα, αλλά απ' ότι φαίνεται περιμένει να πέσει το Δημήτρης για να ανέβει ύστερα αυτό.

----------


## Apostolos

Το ποιό αργό και πλέον αδιάφορο σχεδιαστηκά της γραμμής

----------


## karavofanatikos

> Το ποιό αργό και πλέον αδιάφορο σχεδιαστηκά της γραμμής


Να προσθέσω επίσης ότι καπνίζει και πολύ....

----------


## Stefanos13

> Το ποιό αργό και πλέον αδιάφορο σχεδιαστηκά της γραμμής


Δεν μπορώ με τίποτα να συμφωνήσω στον χαρακτηρισμό αδιάφορο, όταν πρόκειται για ένα πλοίο μονόπλωρο που μετατράπηκε σε αμφίπλωρο το 2006, χρονολογία στην οποία δεν υπήρχαν και πολλά αμφίπλωρα όπως το 2009 και μετά.

----------


## bosses

Μην ξεχναμαι φιλοι οτι το καθε πλοιο εχει την χαρη του

----------


## SteliosK

*Αγία Βαρβάρα*
Κατά τον κατάπλου στη Σαλαμίνα στις 25/04/2014

DSC_0904.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Ισως ότι χειρότερο στη γραμμή, εξωτερική κατάσταση μέτρια, σαλόνι λες και είναι παντόφλα του 70 και ταχύτητα το πολύ 5-5,5

----------


## leo85

Απόστολε είναι η μοναδική παντόφλα που έγινε αμφίδρομο.

----------


## Apostolos

Αυτό δέν σημαίνει κάτι! Δέν είναι δυνατόν να υπάρχουν φέρυ 3ων ταχυτήτων σε γραμμή που πληρώνεις τα ίδια σε όλα! Ορισμένα είναι άριστης κατασκευής με φοβερό design και άνεση και άλλα σε κακή κατάσταση εντελώς αναχρονιστικά...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Απόστολε είναι η μοναδική παντόφλα που έγινε αμφίδρομο.


Leo85 για να καταλαβω ξεκινησε ως μονοδρομο και κατα την κατασκευη εγινε αμφιδρομο?

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Κώστα η απάντηση στο ερώτημα σου βρίσκεται στην πρώτη σελίδα του θέματος, έχει γράψει σχετικά ο Παντελής, υπάρχουν και φωτό.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ok ευχαριστω πολυ το ειδα και ειναι πολυ ενδιαφερον!Προφανως η μετασκευη θα ηταν ασυμφορη με ολο αυτο το ραβε ξυλωνε και δεν θα προχωρισαν στην μετασκευη αλλου & απο οτι βλεπω ειναι η λιγοτερο συμμετρικη αφου οι τουαλετες ειναι απο μπροστα ενω απο την αλλη εχει παραθυρα και προφανως και το μπαρ θα ειναι σε αλλη θεση μεσα

----------


## Apostolos

Το μπάρ είναι πρός την πλώρη που βλέπει Πέραμα (δέν αλλάζουν φορά σχεδόν ποτέ). Το έχει η κακή τύχη μου και σήμερα δυστηχώς πάλι έπεσα πάνω του. 19 λεπτά Παλούκια Πέραμα με το GPS να δείχνει 5-5,3 κόμβους, με ευθυγράμηση πρός το Πέραμα στο ύψος της πράσινης τσαμαδούρας, αργά οι μηχανές και προσέγγιση με ρυθμό χελώνας. Πιθανων να μην δουλέυει και τις 4 μηχανές για οικονομία και πρέπει να το ευθυγραμίζει και να το κόβει απο τόσο μακριά. Ισως γενικά να έχει πολύ μικρές μηχανές στην γενική σφαίρα της οικονομίας υλικού για την κατασκευή του σκάφους. Το μόνο που μου αρέσει πάνω του είναι ενα τρικάρινο ahellas ( :Wink: )

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το βέβαιο είναι ότι πρόκειται για ένα "ιδιαίτερο πλοίο". Μοναδικό σίγουρα ως προς την μετασκευή του και ίσως συμβολικό, μιας και συμβολίζει το πέρασμα από την "εποχή της παντόφλας" στην "εποχή του αμφίπλωρου". 

Προσωπικά θα έβρισκα πολύ - πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα μία προβολή σε γρήγορη κίνηση μίας σειράς φωτογραφιών (αν φυσικά υπήρχαν) της σταδιακής "μεταμόρφωσης" του πλοίου από παντόφλα σε αμφίπλωρο.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Παντελή θα ήθελα,αν γίνεται,1ον το ΑΓ.ΒΑΡΒΑΡΑ στην αρχική του μορφή και 2ον το αμφίπλωρο ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ.Ευχαριστώ.


Μετά από πολύ καιρό θα ικανοποιήσω το έτοιμα του φίλου μου Δημήτρη. 
*Προσοχή η φωτο δεν είναι δική μου και δεν θυμάμαι που την έχω* *βρει.* 
Πιστεύω ότι αξίζει να είναι στο θέμα του πλοίου (αν και το φλας αλλοιώνει τη φωτο)  και να μην παρεξηγηθώ από τον φίλο που την έχει τραβήξει.  
Δυστυχώς όλα όσα λέει ο φίλος Απόστολος ......είναι αλήθεια. Όποτε έχει δρομολόγια και έρχεται ή φεύγει ντουμανιάζει τα Παλούκια και δυσανασχετούν πολλοί. Και εγώ μανιώδης καπνιστής είμαι, αλλά λίγη συντήρηση στις μηχανές του δεν θα έβλαπτε. 
Για όλους εσάς τους φίλους του θέματος.

ΑΓ. ΒΑΡΒΑΡΑ 01+.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Εύγε Παντελή, καταπληκτική και μοναδική οπωσδήποτε φωτογραφία.

----------


## Apostolos

Καλύτερα με το κλασσικό στύλ παρά με την "τρανσέξουαλ" εμφάνιση της

----------


## BEN BRUCE

AΓΙΑ ΒΑΡΒΑΡΑ σιγουρα μια ενδιαφερουσα παντοφλα.Στις φωτο μπορειτε να δειτε τα σημαδια του παλιου <σκαριου> και ως τεντερ ενα ξεχασμενο απο τη δεκατια 80 και αρχων 90 α.ελλας bora αλλα σε αριστη κατασταση

st barbara (1).jpgst barbara (3).jpgst barbara (2).JPG

----------


## Apostolos

> AΓΙΑ ΒΑΡΒΑΡΑ σιγουρα μια ενδιαφερουσα παντοφλα.Στις φωτο μπορειτε να δειτε τα σημαδια του παλιου <σκαριου> και ως τεντερ ενα ξεχασμενο απο τη δεκατια 80 και αρχων 90 α.ελλας bora αλλα σε αριστη κατασταση
> 
> st barbara (2).JPG



Νομίζω οτι το σκαφάκι αυτο ειναι και το μοναδικό ενδιαφέρον σημείο για το πλωτό κατασκεύασμα!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Δεν τοχεις σε πολυ συμπαθεια βλεπω αποστολε.Α και ξεχασα να σας πω οτι στο ταξιδακι μα το ΑΓΙΑ ΒΑΡΒΑΡΑ πηγαιναμε με τη φορα που πηγαινε και ως μονοδρομο δηλαδη οι τουαλετες ηταν πρυμα

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αγία Βαρβάρα έφυγε το πρωί από τα Παλούκια και ήδη βρίσκεται στο ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη για τη συντήρηση του.
Ελπίζω να ...........του ρυθμίσουν και τις μηχανές γιατί κάνει μαύρους αυτούς που ταξιδεύουν στους διαδρόμους.
Εδώ το ΑΓΙΑ ΒΑΡΒΑΡΑ στις 17-05-2013 .........διπλοπαρκαρισμένο στο Καματερό, δεν νομίζω να ξανά δούμε τέτοια πράγματα.

ΑΓΙΑ ΒΑΡΒΑΡΑ 54 17-05-2013.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Η συντήρηση του Αγία Βαρβάρα στο ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη προχωρά με γοργούς ρυθμούς και όπως βλέπεται ένα από τα ελικοπηδάλια έχει κατέβει για συντήρηση.

ΑΓΙΑ ΒΑΡΒΑΡΑ 64 15-01-2015.jpg ΑΓΙΑ ΒΑΡΒΑΡΑ 66 15-01-2015.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αγία Βαρβάρα πριν από καμιά ώρα τελείωσε με το δεξαμενισμό του στο ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη και πήγε απ' ευθείας και έδεσε στο Πέραμα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ο Παντελής μου το πρωτοείπε το πρωί, και αργότερα το διασταυρώσαμε και από πλέον "αρμόδια και επίσημα χείλη", ότι δηλαδή υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον και μεγάλη πιθανότητα πώλησης του πλοίου στο εξωτερικό.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αγία Βαρβάρα ήδη έχει ξεκινήσει πριν 1,5 ώρα για Ρίο. Καλή συνέχεια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.

----------


## avvachrist

Το Αγία Βαρβάρα σε σημερινή του αναχώρηση από το Αντίρριο με φόντο την Γέφυρα και το ηλιοβασίλεμα. Η φώτο είναι τραβηγμένη πάνω από το Παντάνασσα.
20151109_171822.jpg

----------


## manolisfissas

Το Αγ Βαρβάρα την ώρα που έφτανε στα Παλούκια.

ΑΓ.ΒΑΡΒΑΡΑ-29-07-2014-01.jpg.

----------


## christoscorfu

Αγία Βαρβάρα στο Ρίο παραμονές Αγίου Σπυρίδωνα με κατεύθυνση προς Ρίο.

----------


## christoscorfu

Ας το δούμε και εσωτερικά και κατα την διάρκεια της αφιξης του στο Αντίρριο.

----------


## sotos89

Αυτο που παρατήρησα σήμερα καθώς πέρασα απο την προβλήτα του Αντιρίου ειναι οτι φορτωνε ολα τα οχήματα με την πλάτη σαν παντοφλα δηλαδή.Μετα παρατήρησα οτι ο πίσω καταπέλτης του ήταν δεμένος με σιρματοσχοινο νομίζω και καταλαβα οτι προκείτε για καποια βλαβη.Αυτο πιθανοτατα συνέβηκε στη 2η του βάρδια γιατι στην πρώτη του πρωινή φορτωνε κανονικά ......

----------


## pantelis2009

Η αστοχία ή η μεγάλη χρήση σε ένα συρματόσκοινο είναι κάτι μηδαμινό φίλε sotos89 για τα αμφίπλωρα, γιατί μπορούν να γυρίσουν και να δουλεύουν σαν μονόπλωρα, όπως είπες και συ ....φόρτωνε σαν παντόφλα.
Φίλε christoscorfu εκεί που δείχνεις το εσωτερικό καταλαβαίνεις που ήταν το παλαιό μπαρ όταν ήταν μονόπορτο. Όπως έχουμε ξαναγράψει το μόνο πλοίο που από παντόφλα, έγινε αμφίπλωρο.

----------


## christoscorfu

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την πληροφορία, ομολογώ πως δεν το γνώριζα.  Πάντως δεν του φένεται ή μαλλον έγω δεν το διέκρινα.

----------


## andria salamis

Το Αγία Βαρβάρα,πέρασε τον Ισθμό,και έρχεται.Αλλα με πρόλαβε ο Παντελής. :Grumpy:

----------


## andria salamis

Επιστροφή,απο το Ρίο.

DSC_9179.JPG

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σύμφωνα με τις δηλώσεις τακτικής δρομολόγησης περιόδου 01/11/2017 - 31/10/2018, η εταιρεία του πλοίου έχει την πρόθεση να το δρομολογήσει το καλοκαίρι του 2018 στην γραμμή Γλύφας - Αγιόκαμπου !!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Αφήσανε το Ρίο και πιάσανε τριγύρω.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αγία Βαρβάρα σήμερα το πρωί πήγε στο ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη ....προφανώς για την συντήρηση του.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο ολοκλήρωσε τον δεξαμενισμό και τις εργασίες συντήρησης του στο  ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη, και έχει επιστρέψει στα Παλούκια της Σαλαμίνας.  Βαμμένο όμως πλέον σε νέα χρώματα (που προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι του πάνε  πάρα πολύ), τα ίδια με αυτά του ομόσταβλου (Εταιρεία Καρνέση - Λαλούση) _ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΣΟΦΙΑ Κ_.

IMG_0084.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 18/03/2017_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Mετά από τριών εβδομάδων ακινησία στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή στα Αμπελάκια, το _ΑΓΙΑ ΒΑΡΒΑΡΑ_ επέστρεψε στα Παλούκια, και την θέση του στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή κατέλαβε το _ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ_.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο από το ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή στα Αμπελάκια όπου και βρίσκεται, εκπέμπει ως προορισμό "RIO-ANTIRIO". Να έχει άραγε ξεχαστεί στην συσκευή AIS του από το 2016, ή μήπως και ......φρεσκοπεράστηκε ???

----------


## sotiris97

Εγώ Γιώργο που το παρακολουθώ τακτικά δεν φαίνεται να τον άλλαξε καθόλου από τότε που έφυγε από το Ρίο.....τουλάχιστον πριν 20 μέρες ένα μήνα περίπου που το έβλεπα ακόμα  RIO-ANTIRRIO έγραφε....γιατι μου είχε κανει εντύπωση που δεν το άλλαξε τόσους μήνες αφότου επέστρεψε...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Εμένα δεν μου προξενεί καμία απολύτως εντύπωση το ότι εκπέμπει όπως λες αυτόν τον προορισμό εδώ και πολύ καιρό (από τον Νοέμβρη του 2016 εν προκειμένω). Αυτό συμβαίνει πάρα πολλές φορές σε πλοία ανοικτού τύπου (τουλάχιστον), και πολύ πρόχειρα θα σου φέρω ως παράδειγμα το αμφίπλωρο ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ Σ που .....επιμένει να εκπέμπει "AIDIPSOS-ARKITSA" από το καλοκαίρι του 2016, και ενώ ενδιάμεσα είχε επιστρέψει στη Σαλαμίνα, πήγε Ρίο για οκτώ μήνες και ξαναεπέστρεψε εδώ και καιρό στη Σαλαμίνα.

Δεν θα είχα λοιπόν αναφέρει καθόλου τον προορισμό που εκπέμπει το ΑΓΙΑ ΒΑΡΒΑΡΑ, απλά αναρωτήθηκα σε σχέση με το άλλο αμφίπλωρο της ίδιας εταιρείας που βρίσκεται στο Ρίο, το ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΣΟΦΙΑ Κ, για το οποίο αφενός είχαν κυκλοφορήσει κάποιες φήμες για επικείμενη πώληση του στο εξωτερικό, αφετέρου υπήρξε πρόσφατα το περιστατικό με το "δίπλωμα" του (από το διπλώνω, όχι από το ...δίπλωμα οδήγησης ) στην προβλήτα στο Ρίο.

Σκέφτηκα δηλαδή μήπως έπαιζε καμία αντικατάσταση........

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Είναι το πρώτο και μοναδικό πλοίο που απο παντόφλα έγινε αμφίπλωρο. Η μετατροπή του έγινε στο ναυπηγείο Θεοδορόπουλου στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνος τον Ιανουάριο του 2006.


Να προσθέσουμε στο ιστορικό του πλοίου, ότι η εκτεταμένη μετασκευή του _2006_ πραγματοποιήθηκε πράγματι στον σημερινό χώρο του ναυπηγείου Θεοδωρόπουλου στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας, με την διαφορά ότι τότε ο χώρος του ναυπηγείου ανήκε στην κατασκευαστική - ναυπηγική εταιρεία _Μακρόγλου_, για την ακρίβεια είχε ενοικιαστεί στην εταιρεία Μακρόγλου από τους προηγούμενους ιδιοκτήτες του ναυπηγείου (ΠΡΩΤΕΥΣ - Αφοι Ζ. Βασιλειάδη).

Να αναφέρω ακόμα, μιας και δεν είδα να το έχουμε γράψει κάπου μέχρι σήμερα, ότι ως ανοικτού τύπου μονής κατεύθυνσης (κοινώς παντόφλα) κατασκευάστηκε το _1996_ στο ναυπηγείο _Παναγιωτάκη_, και με ναυπηγό τον αείμνηστο _Νικόλαο Πετυχάκη_ στον οποίον ανήκαν τα σχέδια και της εντυπωσιακής μετασκευής σε αμφίπλωρο το 2006. Τέλος, να προσθέσω ότι φέρει αριθμό νηολογίου _Πειραιά 10301_, και αριθμό _ΙΜΟ 8968894_.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Από χθες σε ακινησία, κατέλαβε στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή στην Σαλαμίνα την θέση που κατείχε το ΣΠΥΡΙΔΩΝ Σ το οποίο επέστρεψε σε δρομολόγια.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Από χθες σε ακινησία, κατέλαβε στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή στην Σαλαμίνα την θέση που κατείχε το ΣΠΥΡΙΔΩΝ Σ το οποίο επέστρεψε σε δρομολόγια.


Επιστρέφει αυτήν την ώρα στα Παλούκια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αγία Βαρβάρα φωτογραφημένο προχθές σε ένα δρομολόγιο προς το Πέραμα. Πριν λίγο έφυγε από τα Παλούκια και πήγε στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή στα Αμπελάκια για την ακινησία του, στη θέση του επέστρεψε στα δρομολόγια το ¶γιος Ελευθέριος IV. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΑΓΙΑ-ΒΑΡΒΑΡΑ-85-02-03-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι πληροφορίες μου λένε ότι την Τρίτη 26/03 το Αγία Βαρβάρα θα βγει για την συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη και θα αλλάξει και τις μηχανές του. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Τελείωσε εχθές με την συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη και ξανά πήγε στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Οι πληροφορίες μου λένε ότι την Τρίτη 26/03 το Αγία Βαρβάρα θα βγει για την συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη και θα αλλάξει και τις μηχανές του. Καλή συνέχεια.


Το* Αγία Βαρβάρα* εδώ και μερικές μέρες τελείωσε με την συντήρηση του και τις αλλαγές στις μηχανές του και έχει ξεκινήσει τα δρομολόγια του στη γραμμή Παλούκια - Πέραμα. Ας το δούμε σε ένα του δρομολόγιο φωτογραφημένο από την Κυνόσουρα και ας πάμε και στο μηχανοστάσιο του (λίγοι έχουν εκεί πρόσβαση) να δούμε τις νέες του μηχανές τις εταιρείας *Baudouin* *typ.  6Μ26.2.* Καλή συνέχεια.

ΑΓΙΑ-ΒΑΡΒΑΡΑ-86-27-05-2019.jpg ΑΓΙΑ-ΒΑΡΒΑΡΑ-87-27-05-2019.jpg ΑΓΙΑ-ΒΑΡΒΑΡΑ-88-27-05-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *Αγία Βαρβάρα* όπως λένε οι πληροφορίες μου, αύριο το πρωί θα αναχωρήσει από τα Παλούκια και μέσο Χαλκίδας θα πάει στην Αιδηψό. Την Παρασκευή θα αρχίσει τα δρομολόγια του στην *γραμμή Αιδηψό - Αρκίτσα*. Εδώ σε φωτο από το αρχείο μου. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΑΓΙΑ-ΒΑΡΒΑΡΑ-81-05-06-2018.jpg

----------


## nikosinaosos

Το όμορφο ΑΓΙΑ ΒΑΡΒΑΡΑ έκανε την διέλευση του στις 00:15 από την Γέφυρα του Ευρίπου (Παλαιά Γέφυρα Χαλκίδος) και συνεχίζει το ταξίδι για την άφιξη του στην Αιδηψό και οπως λεει ο φιλος Pantelis2009 την Παρασκευη θα ξεκινησει τα πρωτα του δρομολογια.Εδω η φωτογραφία από την κάμερα του ΟΛΝΕ.
20190613_001521.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε και την πρώτη φωτογραφία του *Αγία Βαρβάρα* δεμένο στο λιμάνι της Αιδηψού, που έφτασε σήμερα το πρωί και δίπλα του το Αλκυών. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΑΓΙΑ-ΒΑΡΒΑΡΑ-89-13-06-2019.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Η τρίτη γραμμή στην "καριέρα" του αυτή της Αιδηψού, αφού μέχρι σήμερα είχε δουλέψει στις γραμμές του Ρίου και της Σαλαμίνας.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *Αγία Βαρβάρα* σε μια νυχτερινή φωτογραφία του εχθές στην Αρκίτσα, περιμένοντας να έρθει η ώρα του για να αναχωρήσει για Αιδηψό. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΑΓΙΑ-ΒΑΡΒΑΡΑ-90-17-06-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

To Αγία Βαρβάρα έφυγε σήμερα από την Αιδηψό και πήγε Γλύφα όπου φόρτωσε καύσιμα για Σκιάθο. Πρώτη φορά που κάνει αυτό το δρομολόγιο. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

> To Αγία Βαρβάρα έφυγε σήμερα από την Αιδηψό και πήγε Γλύφα όπου φόρτωσε καύσιμα για Σκιάθο. Πρώτη φορά που κάνει αυτό το δρομολόγιο. Καλή συνέχεια.


Μόνο που έκανα λάθος ότι πήγε καύσιμα. Το *Αγία Βαρβάρα* έφυγε προχθές από την Αιδηψό και πήγε στη Γλύφα, όπου φόρτωσε όπως βλέπουμε τροχοβίλες για την Σκιάθο. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΑΓΙΑ-ΒΑΡΒΑΡΑ-91-02-07-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *Αγία Βαρβάρα* πλησιάζοντας *στην Αρκίτσα* σε ένα χθεσινό του δρομολόγιο από Αιδηψό. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΑΓΙΑ-ΒΑΡΒΑΡΑ-92-24-08-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι πληροφορίες μου λένε ότι το Αγία Βαρβάρα θα είναι στη γραμμή Αιδηψό - Αρκίτσα έως τις 08/09/2019 και μετά θα επιστρέψει στη Σαλαμίνα. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Οι πληροφορίες μου λένε ότι το Αγία Βαρβάρα θα είναι στη γραμμή Αιδηψό - Αρκίτσα έως τις 08/09/2019 και μετά θα επιστρέψει στη Σαλαμίνα. Καλή συνέχεια.


Όπως είχα αναφέρει το Αγία Βαρβάρα ήδη ξεκίνησε για Σαλαμίνα μέσω Χαλκίδας. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

*Είναι όμορφα σου λέω όταν χαράζει στο Αιγαίο*, όπως λέει και το άσμα. Το *Αγία Βαρβάρα* μετά 3 μήνες ολοκλήρωσε εχθές τα δρομολόγια του στη γραμμή Αιδηψό - Αρκίτσα και έβαλε πλώρη μέσω της Χαλκίδας για την Σαλαμίνα. Ανατολή ηλίου, εν πλω μέσα από την γέφυρα και την ώρα που περνούσε από τον Πάτροκλο. Καλή συνέχεια. 

ΑΓΙΑ-ΒΑΡΒΑΡΑ-93-09-09-2019.jpg ΑΓΙΑ-ΒΑΡΒΑΡΑ-94-09-09-2019.jpg ΑΓΙΑ-ΒΑΡΒΑΡΑ-96-09-09-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αγία Βαρβάρα τελείωσε εχθές με τα δρομολόγια του και πήγε στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή για την ακινησία του, στη θέση που ήταν το Αλέξανδρος Μ το οποίο ξεκίνησε ήδη δρομολόγια. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *Αγία Βαρβάρα της εταιρείας Καρνέση - Λαλούση* αν τελειώσει με κάποιες εργασίες που κάνει στο *ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή*, όπως λένε οι πληροφορίες μου αύριο θα αναχωρήσει και αυτό για το Ρίο. Εδώ φωτο από το αρχείο μου τραβηγμένη από Κυνόσουρα. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΑΓΙΑ-ΒΑΡΒΑΡΑ-99-02-10-2019.jpg

----------


## avvachrist

Τον Ισθμό διαπλέει αυτή την ώρα το αμφίπλωρο με προορισμό το Ρίο. "Συνωστισμός" πλέον στη γραμμή. Για να δούμε ποια θα επιστρέψουν στη Σαλαμίνα...

----------

